
Nearly half of Americans report feeling alone - laurex
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/america-has-a-big-loneliness-problem-2018-05-02
======
ng2019
I am working on this problem although I am an aerospace engineer. Any techies
who really care about issue and interested in hacking this? NG

